

No one cooks at home with a Leatherman - jwilson511
http://scotchandcode.com/2011/10/26/no-one-cooks-at-home-with-a-leatherman/

======
hollerith
Well, it depends on whether the feature imposes any costs on people who do not
need the feature. For example, the cost to every Emacs user of adding a new
major mode customized for some obscure programming language is negligible
because all Emacs users already have to know about and adapt to whatever
complexity is required to support n major modes. (I am not sure, but I suspect
that approximately the same thing applies to drivers in Linux.)

Well, it is a little more complicated than that because catering to a small
market tends to have lower expected revenue than catering to a market that
might become very big. That is a minor reason for not catering to any and all
feature requests, but I believe that the major reason is that it tends to make
things more complicated for the majority.

